
Trying out Visual Studio Online, using the cloud to manage and compile your code - GordonS
https://www.hanselman.com/blog/TryingOutVisualStudioOnlineUsingTheCloudToManageAndCompileYourCodeIsAmazing.aspx
======
pnako
There has to be a parallel universe where Microsoft improved upon Windows and
Visual Basic instead of regressing back to the 60s in terms of programming
technology. I wonder if they're having fun over there.

